# Red Cross Cubing Open 2016 (Somerset, NJ, USA)



## Kian (Nov 26, 2015)

The Red Cross Cubing Open 2016 will take place on January 9, 2016 in Somerset, New Jersey, USA. Check out the Red Cross Cubing Open 2016 website for more information and registration.

All competitors must prepay online. There is a hard limit of 125 competitors. No walk-ins will be allowed with absolutely no exceptions. Yes, even you.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Nov 26, 2015)

Ohhh the Nostalgia


----------



## supercavitation (Nov 27, 2015)

Definitely going to try to come to this.


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 27, 2015)

I'll be there.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm down to go. If anyone needs a ride from NYC I'll be driving and may be able to car pool.

Is there any chance that there will be a average for 5x5 or just singles?


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 4, 2015)

HowSuneIsNow said:


> Is there any chance that there will be a average for 5x5 or just singles?



depends on the cutoff


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Dec 4, 2015)

Very exciting. How many people get to make the cutoff?

I didn't say it in my registration, but both my wife and I are able to volunteer as judges.


----------



## henrysavich (Dec 4, 2015)

HowSuneIsNow said:


> Very exciting. How many people get to make the cutoff?



Cutoff's are typically based on times, not number of competitors. The cutoff times are not published on the website but the average 5x5 soft cutoff is around 2:30 - 2:00 within your first two solves to get an average. Of course I presume as well that cutoffs can be made to change if we are ahead of or behind of schedule.


----------



## K3lpBoy (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm going. See everyone there!


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Dec 4, 2015)

henrysavich said:


> Cutoff's are typically based on times, not number of competitors. The cutoff times are not published on the website but the average 5x5 soft cutoff is around 2:30 - 2:00 within your first two solves to get an average. Of course I presume as well that cutoffs can be made to change if we are ahead of or behind of schedule.



Thanks. right now I am averaging 2:40. This is great incentive to try and improve my times.


----------



## StubbsCubing (Dec 5, 2015)

This is about 7 hours away, probably wont make it.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Jan 11, 2016)

I had a great time at the competition. I wanted to thank the Red Cross club for putting the competition on.

Does anyone know when the scores will be posted to the WCA site?


----------



## henrysavich (Jan 11, 2016)

HowSuneIsNow said:


> I had a great time at the competition. I wanted to thank the Red Cross club for putting the competition on.
> 
> Does anyone know when the scores will be posted to the WCA site?



Typically results are uploaded either the Wednesday or Thursday after the the comp


----------

